# catching spots whats needed



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

Got plenty of two hook bottom rigs. So i assume bloods and shrimp pieces not whole shrimp? Also what size hooks are best. And last but not least on the pier where are people catching them. Suds breakers middle or end. Thx going fishing next friday hopefully they will have moved a lil more south


----------



## NCfisher (Mar 27, 2011)

Id try squid before i would use shrimp. I dont fish off piers but i uasly try to get bait where the waves are at thier highest peak but not qiute beaking yet.


----------



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

You never really here of them caught from the surf. So just past the breakers. Cool not a pier person


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

usually if it's a big school you'll see them ... and I wouldn't be spot fishing with some fishbites bloodworms ... and last few years we have slayed the spot from the beach ... usually the schools we see are 50-75 yards from the beach


----------



## BrentH (Jul 25, 2011)

draggsxr1000 said:


> Got plenty of two hook bottom rigs. So i assume bloods and shrimp pieces not whole shrimp? Also what size hooks are best. And last but not least on the pier where are people catching them. Suds breakers middle or end. Thx going fishing next friday hopefully they will have moved a lil more south


Past the breakers. Was at Mercer's last weekend, spots + pin fish all over the place, drop straight down using squid. Where are you going? Most of the people we saw were either keeping them or giving them to us, which were used for bait. The ones they were keeping were like 8 inches long though???


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

You can catch spot anywhere on the beach close in to far as you can cast, sometimes you will be catching one at the time, at times two...when they are running. "on the pier where are they catching them?" If the bite is on you can't miss seeing them as they come over the rail. Some people are polite and others just try and elbow their way to the rail. Some try to make room for newbies, others don't. If you can't cast strait get ready for a cussin', and I must say rightly so. Spot fishing on the pier can be very competitive and aggressive. Mostly small hooks are used,a one pounder is a good sized spot.


----------



## slevinkelevra (May 13, 2011)

In the surf, I've found a sabiki rig works well when they're around


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Some folks seine them up in the surf. May wanna go that route too.


----------



## draggsxr1000 (Jun 27, 2011)

I think ill just stay in the surf. Not a big fan the pier where im going.


----------



## medicdav66 (Sep 27, 2007)

2-hook bottom rig... fresh shrimp or bloodworms.. never had even a nibble on squid. When they're there... you'll know! And from mostly just behind the breakers to the end will be pulling them over the side, if you're on a pier. Oh yeah, a light action rod will help. Though if you hang a skate you will have to handline it up or cut your line, cause it will break a light action rod trying to reel a decent sized skate up and over the railing. If fishing in the surf, cast to the last breaker or just beyond and should get something pretty quick if its there. Good Luck!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

The rods I like for the surf is a slow action 8' E-glass "Spot Remover" and a reel with 8 to 12 lb test.


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

surfchunker said:


> usually if it's a big school you'll see them ... and I wouldn't be spot fishing with some fishbites bloodworms ... and last few years we have slayed the spot from the beach ... usually the schools we see are 50-75 yards from the beach


Lets clear up a few things here...
ALL my years fishing, I've NEVER **seen** a school of spots.... From the beach NOR from the pier... I would like to know what "glasses" you are using to **SEE** a school of spots...
mullet, (hard-heads, or popeyes) yes
Pogies, yes...
Blues feeding yes.
Spanish busting the water, YES..
Spots NO
YES use Blood-worms, (thats the best bait).
Yes use Fish-bites
yes use Red-worms
yes, use Shrimp.
Carry ALL 4 if you can, as SPOTS sometimes are, finicky eaters....
Squid, well; not so much....
you can catch Spots, as noted above, right behing the breakers, all the way out to the end of the pier.(or as far as you can cast).
As fas as "seining", (netting) for them, errr, I wouldn't really recommend that unless you have a boat....
To many "Toothy Critters" maybe, there is very good chance, they are feeding on in/with them.... I know this from experience...
2 hook bottom Rig, MEDIUM action SURF Rod, 8~10 foot will do,10~15 lb line, #6 or #8 long shank hook, (I perfer Eagle claw), Weight, 2 perfered, but 3 or 4oz's depending on how far YOU can cast,(without slinging your bait off), AND wind/Current, and Waves, meaning; will your sinker hold? or run down the beach W/the current? ..
You can thank Me later, giving correct info.. Good Luck...


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well the last two years we have seen the schools ... looks like a black cloud in the water ... and we start hooking up double left and right ... as they pass thru ... I like the Fish bite bloodworms ... so much simpler to use and get it back out in the water ... or my secert is a piece of real bloodworm then a small piece of fishbites to hold the worm on ...


----------



## LEADDRAFT (Oct 9, 2001)

SF, i noticed your from Maryland, WE don't see Dem like that "Down South", no dis-respect, just sayin...


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

I haven' seen the schools of spots but I have seen the "mudrolls" they make as they boil up the sand and mud off the bottom as they pass. Croakers do the same. Believe you me it takes a right good size school to "boil" the water. Use to see them often in years past.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

well this has been down at Hatteras and Ocracoke ...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

HStew said:


> You can catch spot anywhere on the beach close in to far as you can cast, sometimes you will be catching one at the time, at times two...when they are running. "on the pier where are they catching them?" If the bite is on you can't miss seeing them as they come over the rail. Some people are polite and others just try and elbow their way to the rail. Some try to make room for newbies, others don't. If you can't cast strait get ready for a cussin', and I must say rightly so. Spot fishing on the pier can be very competitive and aggressive. Mostly small hooks are used,a one pounder is a good sized spot.


last year I was fishing the surf within sight of the OBX pier. The pier had been nearly deserted all day until about noon when in one hour there were so many guys on the end I swear it was sagging. You could not have paid me to venture out there and get in the middle of that. Of course, I was on the beach and couldn't catch a cold, the fish were past me. But many a day I have pulled spot from the suds 2 at a time, love it.


----------



## Davidvw9 (Oct 4, 2009)

# 6 long shank hook for big spots. If they are small and not getting on the hook #8, on a double bottom rig with or without beads. Bait, Night crawlers work excellent and are cheap at wal-mart. Bloodworms are also excellent but expensive ( only have to use use a little piece of the bloodworm). Red worms are OK when they are really running as is the artificial blood worm. For some reason spots usually prefer worms over shrimp.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

LEADDRAFT said:


> SF, i noticed your from Maryland, WE don't see Dem like that "Down South", no dis-respect, just sayin...


 We have here in Hatteras.... Doesn't happen often,but just say'n....


----------

